# Hymer b644



## buttybarrett (Aug 20, 2010)

hi all, wonder if there is anyone out there who could help????

We are looking to buy our first MH. The layout we THINK we like is the b644 hymer.( end lounge from the '90) However all the ones for sale are 3 hours or more away from us.

Does anyone own one that we could view? That is closer to home. Before we make our minds up and travel.

We live near Bournemouth and would quite happily travel 1.5 hours in any direction.

Thank you in advance

Buttybarrett


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We have the 644 end lounge J shape front diner but it is 2003. It is a really versatile layout, lots of storage and still only 7m. 
I know we are the other end of the country but if you haven't managed to see one in the next few weeks we will be driving down the country to take a channel ferry 3rd week in August.

Chris


----------



## buttybarrett (Aug 20, 2010)

*B644*

Thank you,

We will be stewarding at a rally in pimpern in dorest (for the CCC) near the steam fair around that time. You'd be most welcome to visit or even stop over night if members.

Many thanks
Buttybarrett


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Have you checked out Ebay & Pre loved etc - there just may be something within range.


----------



## buttybarrett (Aug 20, 2010)

*B644*

Thank you. we are checking constantly. The 3 we called about this week had all sold before we could even get in the car sadly.


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

Hambilton have one but it is a bit of a drive for you ...

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/img19.html

Look well specced and interstingly RHD ....

Cheers


----------



## buttybarrett (Aug 20, 2010)

*B644*

Hiya thank you . Yes is a bit far really but your right looks good. Almost 5 hours each way


----------



## buttybarrett (Aug 20, 2010)

*B644 success*

Thank you all for your help. We have now found, viewed and purchased a van and will be out this weekend making sure we can work everything.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Congratulations.
Going to tell us what you have purchased?


----------



## buttybarrett (Aug 20, 2010)

We are now the proud owners of 'Heidi the Hyner' who is a 1992 b644 complete with loads of accessories.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Congratulations. Welcome to the 'classics'. Aren't they Lovely? If you have any problems, post and you will get your answers I am sure.

Regards


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

My Congratulations too! They keep you busy


----------

